# Best shine on silver cars? P21S



## boxster (Jan 2, 2006)

hi,

I was wondering what I should go for, I would like a combination of long lasting shine, protection, en deep shine.
I was planning to buy P21S but since you are experts here, why not ask!
I have 2 car a silver porsche (only for weekends so deep shine is needed and protection)
and VW passat united grey (yet to be delivered) (a little darker than silver) every day car, so long lasting protection shine doesn't have to be as deep as the porsche.

Could you give me some advice about the best wax for each car?

thx


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I believe Glanz wax will give what you want. I've never used it, but I've heard good reports on silver.

Get it here: http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9930

P21S is a good wax but its not very durable.

OCW is another good wax on silver and its really easy to apply as its a spray wax.

Also, the Klasse twins will give great results and are probably the most durable.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

klasse twins and collinite for the driver


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I really like OCW on silver, although i currently have Blackfire on the CTR, i will report back with findings on durability but shine is awesome!


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

I had an arctic silver Boxster & I thought 4* UPP gave a real pop to silver topped up weekly with OCW. Doesn't last long but ideal for a garage queen. I have a steel (united) grey Golf & I have used Blackfire GE polish & Wet Diamond sealant & it's got a fabulous shine.


----------



## Scott G (Apr 4, 2006)

A big :thumb: from me for Glanz Wax & also the Metalic Polish Wax - i got both of these a few weeks ago & i've used them on my Mini Cooper S (Dark metalic silver) & also on my dad's RX8 (normal silver) & the results were great they make the metalic flakes really jump out of the paint in bright sunlight. They are easy to apply & remove by hand, i can't comment on the durability yet but so far so good!!!


----------



## boxster (Jan 2, 2006)

thx guys, keep posting, 
Where can I buy OCW and blackfire?
any idea about the durability of blackfire?
Einszett Glanz Wax seems to last about 4 month and road salt proof!
I'm from belgium don't forget, take shipment into account
thx


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

For all of your cars I would go with the same option...

Jeff Werkstatt Prime (one application)
Jeff Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger (two applications)
Optimum Car Wax (an application after every wash)

I've tried lots of products and product combinations on my silver Leon, but none have come close to doing what the above combination did to my paint. For fours years I tried to get the flake to explode, but only really achieved glossiness and reflectivity. Then the above combination did this...





































Now I have massive glossiness and exploding flake - happy days! If you would like info or advice on delivery to belgium e-mail me using...

[email protected]

and I will get in touch this evening.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

*Menzerna IP / FP2 / NATTYS BLUE (S&S'd)*







































*KLASS AIO/SG/P21S*


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> For all of your cars I would go with the same option...
> 
> Jeff Werkstatt Prime (one application)
> Jeff Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger (two applications)
> ...


EHHHHH? 

Where did that come from???? I thought you were the biggest Blackfire fan about. Where can I get some Werkstatt??? I need it now!


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

This the secret product you have been hiding Rich?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nifreaky said:


> EHHHHH?
> 
> Where did that come from???? I thought you were the biggest Blackfire fan about. Where can I get some Werkstatt??? I need it now!


i was just thinking the same ?


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Klasse AIO + 4*UPP.

There's a pic of my Pug 307 on here somewhere with this combo on... it's looks pretty good if I may say so myself.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I am a massive fan of Blackfire... on some colours. But on silver, the above can't be beaten in my humble opinion. I feel like a man who's found the holy grail after years of searching. And yes, Werkstatt will be available in the UK for the first time at the end of the month.


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been using AIO and OCW on silvers recently. Always looks great.


----------



## boxster (Jan 2, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> For all of your cars I would go with the same option...
> 
> Jeff Werkstatt Prime (one application)
> Jeff Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger (two applications)
> ...


Looks really good, I could go for that on the boxster, but not sure for my daily passat. It's quite a lote of work, and I wil not have time to do that, on the boxster it shouldn't be a problem. also wat is the durabily of this protection and shine?

Einszett Glanz Wax seems to last about 4 month and road salt proof! And according to some reports here, it give a deep shine on metalic grey cars!

also can I put al finishing layer of OCW after every wash above Einszett Glanz Wax? Are those 2 compatible?


----------

